# Tried out the new homebrew mower deck on the ATV



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Finally got the mower deck to the point of being able to try it out. 
Initially I had problems with the solenoid on the float bowl. It was intermittent, and would open and close and casue engine to spit and putter, and not start all the time. Removed solenoid, used a 5/16" bolt flat washer to take its place and secure float bowl on , and leak stopped and engine started right up, and never missed a beat. Hooked it up tot the ATV and gave it a trail run. It easily cuts grass that was 6 to 8 inches long, and makes a nice even swarth. Not anywhere as manuverable as a GX 335, as its more like a bush hog as to manuverability, but it will work for what my friend wants it for. Used it without a problem for about an hour, and all is well. Only thing left to do is add a angle iron trim around the top edge of deck to side to finish off the edges of plate used to make the deck, and prime and paint. Also have to add a sort of console on a stanchion made of 14 ga 2" square tube to mount and run the electric start wires and ignition switch in, so its easily accessable from the ATV seat. This stanchion will be mounted to the mower deck, and angled towards the pushing ATV so its easily accessible. Electric supply is off the ATV battery by way of a connector plug assembly, which will also be used to power up a wiinch one day, so it will kill two birds with one stone. Biggest chore was making a mount that did not stress or require welding or drilling of any new holes in ATV frame, and be easily removed, without tools, which it is, with two hitch pins, and loosening the sway bar links a couple of turns by hand. If anyone is interested I can post a couple of images of it in the raw, unpainted and without the stanchion and angle iron finish trim, but you'll get the idea of what we made. Next up is a pull behind angle trimmer that will go around fence posts etc and cut up and under fenceing etc. It will be a string trimmer type with a pivoting head that is spring or gas shock loaded so make it run against and around obstacles without having to manuver too much one way or the other with the tractor or ATV. All these images of factory made equippment on the internet is enough to drive me crazy duplicating them, but its a lot of fun and certainly a lot cheaper than paying the prices they are selling for.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

And where are the pictures ?????? :band: 
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, definetly want to see some picture of this invention.:zoomin:


----------

